# How much CPU power is needed to support a GPU folding?



## newtekie1 (Jan 13, 2019)

I'm putting together a Athlon 200GE data storage system, and I thought I might throw in an extra GPU I've got laying around to fold on.  But will a 200GE hold back a 1080Ti?  Anyone know or should I just try it?


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 13, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> I'm putting together a Athlon 200GE data storage system, and I thought I might throw in an extra GPU I've got laying around to fold on.  But will a 200GE hold back a 1080Ti?  Anyone know or should I just try it?


Give it a try. My results from four different GPUs (970, 1070, 1070Ti and 2070) and two different systems (3.8 MHz i7 970 and 4.4 GHz 4790) are not conclusive. PCEi bandwidth plays in too. Sure a faster CPU (with two spare threads) is better but my 2070 doesn't take a hit on 11418s, the others do.

Got a new rig in the pipeline, mostly for WCG, but a folding 970 will be replaced by a 2070. In the same reshuffling I will run two identical rigs (2700x/GTX 970/Linux) folding on the one, not the other. There is an interesting experiment. I know already that a stock 970 under Linux gives 300-330K, its the WGC numbers that changes. Sorry for hijacking your thread


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 13, 2019)

The Athlon 200GE runs at 3.2 GHz, so I would expect it will do just fine.  Just watch the GPU utilization to see if it's holding it back.


newtekie1 said:


> Anyone know or should I just try it?


So, nope, yep.


----------



## 27MaD (Jan 13, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> 3.8 MHz i7 970


That's too slow


----------



## DR4G00N (Jan 13, 2019)

CPU power doesn't really matter so long as each gpu in the system has at least one core allocated to it.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 13, 2019)

DR4G00N said:


> CPU power doesn't really matter so long as each gpu in the system has at least one core allocated to it.


That's not true.  @NastyHabits ran a GTX 1070 on an Athlon 5350 and lost nearly 300K PPD.  You can read about it starting here: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-f-h-team.13038/post-3739574


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 13, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> That's not true.  @NastyHabits ran a GTX 1070 on an Athlon 5350 and lost nearly 300K PPD.  You can read about it starting here: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-f-h-team.13038/post-3739574



Different architecture is here


----------



## DR4G00N (Jan 13, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> That's not true.  @NastyHabits ran a GTX 1070 on an Athlon 5350 and lost nearly 300K PPD.  You can read about it starting here: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-f-h-team.13038/post-3739574


Hmm, I guess thing's have changed since Core 15.


----------



## Flyordie (Jan 13, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> I'm putting together a Athlon 200GE data storage system, and I thought I might throw in an extra GPU I've got laying around to fold on.  But will a 200GE hold back a 1080Ti?  Anyone know or should I just try it?


My FX 8320 fed my Vega64 Liquid just fine.. Only used 7-9% CPU on a single thread.   That 200GE should be able to feed 2 GPUs just fine.

You will see a slightly faster PPD though with the 200GE over say an FX8320 as IPC is far superior with the 200GE.


----------



## phill (Jan 13, 2019)

I know I crunch WCG whilst I run the FAH at the same time, seems to do just fine


----------

